# Аккордеон Aida 3



## Сергей Салтовец (6 Июн 2022)

Добрый день. Кто может подсказать как снять регистровую машинку в правой руке на аккордеоне Aida 3


----------



## Павел Гурский (5 Июл 2022)

Сергей Салтовец написал(а):


> Добрый день. Кто может подсказать как снять регистровую машинку в правой руке на аккордеоне Aida 3


Здравствуйте. Я также новичек на этом форуме)
Разобрались как снять?
Если у вас аккордеон под рукой, можно попросить сфотать детальнее пластины переключателя.

У меня проблема такая. По отдельности, если снята регистровая машинка, она передвигает рычаги. И если она снята и на аккордеоне двигать рычажки, то они также легко переключаются, но если машинку ставить на место, то клинит и шторки не до конца открываются\закрываются. 

Думаю может перепутаны эти пластины, ну или какая идея появится глядя на рабочий инструмент )


----------



## globus (5 Июл 2022)

Да кто б их попутал, разве что бес)) Могли, конечно, но наврядли. Проследите логику движения рычажков и ползунов. А почему не работает при установке - чересчур прижимает или перекашивает. Попробуйте машинку не прикручивать, а приложить слегка, и пробовать. Или прикрутить, но не затягивать. Может там надо шайбу подложить где-то, и всё.
Попробуйте снаружи руками (или отвёрткой) помочь рычажкам.


----------



## gerborisov (5 Июл 2022)

На третьем фото видно, что усики по центру кривые. Проследите логику всей механики. Без фанатизма. Всё в рабочем состоянии, если движется по отдельности легко. Скорее всего проблема в месте сочленения. Выпрямить все и слегка подогнуть в нужную сторону тот что "недобирает".


----------

